# New Interval International Platinum Level Membership?



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2011)

Is anyone going to upgrade their membership in Interval International to the new Platinum Level?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2011)

There are 2 ongoing discussions you may want to check out and the Marriott and Starwood forums.  I am not merging them, because each system has a unique relationship with II.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 6, 2011)

I inadvertently posted the following on the Starwood Forum and am reposting it here for folks, like myself, who don't usually check that forum:

I just noticed the Platinum information on the II website. If one is interested only in the Getaway discounts the break even point for getting your money back with Gold is two Getaways per year. With Platinum it is a bit more than that. 

Special programs that allow someone to pay more for improved services bug me when they take away from those who choose not to pay. Platinum seems to do this by giving members an earlier shot at Getaways than everyone else.

When you book a Getaway they give you the opportunity to sign up for Gold or Platinum at that time.

I wonder about the companion airfare benefit. I always suspect that with that kind of deal you will end up paying more for the first ticket than you would if you searched for the best deal on your own and that your flight choices are likely to be more limited.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 7, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> There are 2 ongoing discussions you may want to check out and the Marriott and Starwood forums.  I am not merging them, because each system has a unique relationship with II.



Thanks, DeniseM, I just finish reading the Marriott thread.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 7, 2011)

Special programs that allow someone to pay more for improved services bug me when they take away from those who choose not to pay. Platinum seems to do this by giving members an earlier shot at Getaways than everyone else.

I totally agree with this and I see it happening more and more as they try to find more ways to make money.  Worldmark has also done this with their Travelshare program, and I have refused to pay them any more $$, however they have devalued the membership I bought into in the first place, and there are no guarantees that those who spend the extra $$ will not have something "added" above their membership and it could go on and on...


----------



## kimlew (Mar 10, 2011)

*Interval international Platinum membership*

Here is the information I received from II

Prices
1year $129  two years $258  three years $329 5 years $516

List of benefits

Website: http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=60&s=platinum

To check out the companion fare restrictions go to:
http://www.companionticketinfo.com/#terms 

Happy Travels!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 10, 2011)

Three threads for the same subject.


----------



## dmbrand (Mar 12, 2011)

I upgraded to Platinum this week.  Interval was able to credit me for the remainder of my Gold membership and apply it to the Platinum fee.  The deciding factor was the free guest certificates and $50 Getaway discount. 

I did notice a few summer weeks for this summer as listed as Priority in Orlando, but not enough to justify upgrading for that reason only. Might be too soon to tell at this point.

We don't have an Entertainment booklet, so I was happy to see that we can utilize all those coupons with the Gold/Platinum.  Not sure we will use the other "enhancements", though.  

I saw that there are two other threads on this, but since I don't have a Marriott/Starwood product, I picked this one.


----------



## DrBopp (May 17, 2011)

*II Platinum*



dmbrand said:


> I upgraded to Platinum this week.  Interval was able to credit me for the remainder of my Gold membership and apply it to the Platinum fee.  The deciding factor was the free guest certificates and $50 Getaway discount.
> 
> I did notice a few summer weeks for this summer as listed as Priority in Orlando, but not enough to justify upgrading for that reason only. Might be too soon to tell at this point.
> 
> ...


I am thinking of going Platinum in September. I look at the Guest Certificates and the companion airfare as the deciding factors. I got enough timeshares and points, so I don't think I will be using the Getaways, but who knows. I don't fly that often, but I was wondering if the companion airfare is worth it or would I be able to find a better deal myself? Someone please give me some input on this. I am planning on a 2012 trip to SF from NC. Thanks in advance.

Gordon


----------



## dmbrand (May 18, 2011)

Hi Gordon,
There are limitations on this companion airfare:  blackout dates, participating cities, etc.  From your post, I chose a random date for a San Francisco - Raleigh airfare to put into the site.  It returned a price of $630(taxes not incl) for two on June 11-18, 2011.  Not sure if that is considered a savings or not over direct bookings.

Currently, the airfare search engine will not go further than early April, 2012. Depending on the timing of your trip, it would be worth asking the II rep when the companion booking certificate expires; mine notes that travel needs to be completed by 7/15/2012.


----------



## lweverett (May 18, 2011)

I saved about $500.00 with the companion ticket for a trip from Norfolk, VA to Sedona, AZ for this September.


----------



## KarenP (May 18, 2011)

*Companion Ticket*

Can anyone tell me when the blackout dates for Thanksgiving are from Lexington, KY or Cincinnati to Las Vegas?  Thanks so much!


----------



## pedro47 (May 18, 2011)

lweverett said:


> I saved about $500.00 with the companion ticket for a trip from Norfolk, VA to Sedona, AZ for this September.



That is an outstanding saving flying out of Norfolk,VA.

What this a Southwest Airline deal ?

I'm asking because Norfolk is the airport we fly out of.


----------



## DrBopp (May 18, 2011)

dmbrand said:


> Hi Gordon,
> There are limitations on this companion airfare:  blackout dates, participating cities, etc.  From your post, I chose a random date for a San Francisco - Raleigh airfare to put into the site.  It returned a price of $630(taxes not incl) for two on June 11-18, 2011.  Not sure if that is considered a savings or not over direct bookings.
> 
> Currently, the airfare search engine will not go further than early April, 2012. Depending on the timing of your trip, it would be worth asking the II rep when the companion booking certificate expires; mine notes that travel needs to be completed by 7/15/2012.



Thanks for the info. I will be waiting until September before I upgrade, so hopefully that will extend the expiration date. $630 + taxes is not bad at all for coast to coast. I understand that the actual price may vary, but it at least gives me a benchmark for comparision.

Gordon


----------



## dmbrand (May 18, 2011)

KarenP said:


> Can anyone tell me when the blackout dates for Thanksgiving are from Lexington, KY or Cincinnati to Las Vegas?  Thanks so much!



The blackout dates are 11/24-11/29.


----------



## lweverett (May 19, 2011)

Pedro - I called their phone and the agent searched all available flights and I ended up with an American Airlines flight with very convenient flight times as the cheapest.  For some reason the AA flights offered them a $150.00 discount and I paid half of the resulting amount.


----------



## pedro47 (May 19, 2011)

lweverett said:


> Pedro - I called their phone and the agent searched all available flights and I ended up with an American Airlines flight with very convenient flight times as the cheapest.  For some reason the AA flights offered them a $150.00 discount and I paid half of the resulting amount.



Thanks for the information.


----------

